# Westin Kierland - Right of First Refusal



## DavidnRobin (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone mentioned to me that Starwood does not have a Right of First Refusal for Westin Kierland.  Is this correct?  Can someone check the Westin Kierland HOA Owners Manual about this?  Thanks.

Follow-up: This is stated in a SVO resale Information Sheet 
 It has info on mandatory and voluntary resorts that I will post in the Mandatory/Voluntary thread.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=246051#post246051


----------



## grgs (Nov 15, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned to me that Starwood does not have a Right of First Refusal for Westin Kierland.  Is this correct?  Can someone check the Westin Kierland HOA Owners Manual about this?  Thanks.



I looked at my Kierland owner docs and found this on p. 120 (or p. 37 of the CC&Rs):

11.4.4 Owner’s Right to Sell Condominium Unit​The right of any Owner to sell, transfer or otherwise convey his Condominium Unit shall not be subject to any right of first refusal or any similar restriction in favor of the Association.

Glorian


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 15, 2006)

Very interesting.  When we bought resale last year at Kierland the broker specifically said that they had submitted the deal to Starwood and that Starwood had not exercised ROFR.  Of course if they really did not have that right that is completely different story.  I was hoping that ROFR would help hold up the value of the property somewhat. 
Doug


----------

